# Just Launched Our New Site



## robthepainter (Aug 22, 2017)

I am been lurking for awhile. I just had my new site launched a few weeks ago. It's still a work in progress and we are working on some content and landing pages. I hired a firm to build the "bones" and set up Wordpress correctly. It was money well spent!! I had no pictures or content, so they did most of it, then I edited it to male it more personal. 

I would like to hear some of your opinions:

Homepage: https://fountainpainting.com/

Landing page: https://fountainpainting.com/bluffton-painting/


----------



## GrowSpire (Aug 22, 2017)

The site looks very good! We were in Hilton head recently so may have seen your work  Not a bad place to live full time! If you are comfortable, would you mind sharing roughly the budget for the site and how you found your design/hosting company. I am working to stand up a company that provides these kind of websites and would love to get a sense for how to position myself.


----------



## robthepainter (Aug 22, 2017)

I knew I wanted a Wordpress site, so I just Googled Wordpress Web Design in Hilton Head and Coastal Marketing was one the first page. I talked to several companies, but none of them could really prove they knew what they were talking about with real clients. This guy had over 30 sites that he built ranking on the first page all to do with contractors, etc. 

He was also the most reasonable for what he offered, basically turnkey social media, website, and all my business listing for $4,500 and $50 a month maintenance. I have gotten several leads already so I am going to do monthly SEO with him.

Pricing is all over the map!! Its very hard to compare apples to apples


----------



## CardinalProPainters (Dec 21, 2014)

Website looks very good. Wow you spent a lot of money though, but the result is awesome.

I built mine on WordPress too: https://www.cardinalpropainters.com

Btw, if anyone here wants a website, contact me, I can work with pretty much any budget.


----------



## mles (Dec 8, 2017)

Great looking site. A lot of content is good for seo


----------

